# Bellator 123 featureing.... the TNA HW Champion?



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

> *Bellator 123 adds 'King Mo' Lawal, Bobby Lashley, Cheick Kongo and others (Link)*
> 
> By: MMAjunkie Staff	July 16, 2014 1:25 pm
> 
> ...


Good thing the "vision" didn't want guys like Sergej Grecicho , Nathan Coy, Rodrigo Lima or Travis Marx (otherwise known around here as good cuts) around anymore. Now they have room for the Sandman and room to feed celebrity can Bobby Lashley to a guy who has lost all four of his HW Bellator fights. I hope Koy doesn't get bumped for Dave Batista or Herschel Walker or maybe another fighter James Thompson can have a glorious rematch against.

Pat Curran vs Pitbull is excellent though, this and Jones vs Gus II are the best scheduled fights in September so far.

Johnson vs Kongo is not a bad paring. Hope Lavar can win violently but I think Kongo is gonna switch to All American Wrestler mode early if he tastes Johnson's power.

Mo vs DeBlass should be a squash fight, but hard to say what we will get from Mo. Tom is concise and capable if Mo doesn't show up.

James Irvin... Saw him fight in the desert couple of years ago and he looked like he was blackmailed into being in the building that night. He lost. that was his last fight. It was over two years ago...

Looking forward to seeing Koy in action.


BFC is booking this to compete with the UFC, look like it anyways since UFC decided to put HWs on their UFN 50 card.

This is the card they are up against thus far.

Gegard Mousasi vs. Ronaldo Souza
Alistair Overeem vs. Ben Rothwell
Derrick Lewis vs. Matt Mitrione
Michael Chiesa vs. Joe Lauzon

Andre Fili vs. Sean Soriano
Nik Lentz vs. Charles Oliveira
Chris Beal vs. Rob Font
Chris Camozzi vs. Rafael Natal
Rodrigo Damm vs. Al Iaquinta


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm very, excited for 123 . I can't wait for it. However ufn50 looks ten times more.interesting to me. 

I just can't wait for Sept


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks like they're really trying to get some star power in their fight cards regularly now.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Lashley takes a lot of flak... He's a legitimate MMA fighter. Nowhere near top 15 yet. But he is 10-2 so it's time for him to make a run at HW in MMA and see where he lands.

Can't be considered a "Can" yet. Can crusher so far is better suited for him.

Let's see him step up in competition and see how he does.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah he is a legitimate monster and honestly he's very similar to Brock Lesnar. I think he could definitely be a ranked fighter. However, he needs to actually concentrate on that and not pro wrestling.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah he is a legitimate monster and honestly *he's very similar to Brock Lesnar*. I think he could definitely be a ranked fighter. However, he needs to actually concentrate on that and not pro wrestling.


I used to think so, when he entered the MMA scene but times have proven that Lashley is far away from Lesnar.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I used to think so, when he entered the MMA scene but times have proven that Lashley is far away from Lesnar.


I wouldn't say that. All lesnar really did was beat a horrible fighter in Heath Herring, and a very old and under sized Randy Couture. 

His only decent win was Frank Mir. 

Do you know what he did to beat Shane Carwin??? He got the crap beat out of him while he layed there and did nothing until Carwin ran out of gas.

Once Carwin ran out of gas Carwin literally layed on his back and let himself get choked. Rewatch that fight. It was the worst display I have ever seen in a UFC HW title fight.

Lashley IMO could have done exactly what Lesnar did at that time. Brock Lesnar really wasn't sh!t. 

The UFC needed him at that time because their HW division was garbage. It had nobody. JDS and Cane at the time were brand new. Nobody even knew who they were. They needed a face. And they hyped Brock up. He was never legitimate IMO.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Lashley is fools gold. He gasses bad and has little skill to match his impressive physique. The guy he is fighting is not great, this is on TV for freak show factor.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He probably doesn't work on his conditioning and as a result gasses. And you are probably right in that Lashley is for views. However, you know that they'll try to make him as a legitimate contender.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd LOVE if they signed Herschal Walker.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I wouldn't say that. All lesnar really did was beat a horrible fighter in Heath Herring, and a very old and under sized Randy Couture.
> 
> His only decent win was Frank Mir.
> 
> ...


Surely you can't be serious. The horrible win for Lesnar in Herring would've beaten Lashley. Lashley's records is full of nobodies, half of who have more losses than victories. And let's not even go to Bobby's gas tank. He gassed so bad in the Griggs fight and lost to James Thompson of all people. I mean, i'm a fan but i'm being realistic. Lashley could have never accomplished the things Lesnar did.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's not to say that he still couldn't accomplish what Lesnar did. Honestly I think Lashley could become a force if he concentrated. Unfortunately with him signed to TNA I'm not sure that'll happen.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

His contract with TNA is open I believe, so he is allowed to come and go freely.

It's funny that I only made a thread asking why Lashley is never talked about like a year ago. Now I see why, everyone hates him .


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I love Lashley but i'm aware of the fact that he sucks as an MMA fighter.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

And what's this talk about him being the new Brock lesnar 

You guys realize that Brock was world champ in the ufc right. If Lashley gets in the ufc I'd be impressed


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Lashley may not be a Brock Lesnar but if he gets money in he can go to the UFC. Also if Dana White could sign Kimbo Slice he can sign Lashley. Granted he may have to go through TUF but there's a chance.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Lashley may not be a Brock Lesnar but if he gets money in he can go to the UFC. Also if Dana White could sign Kimbo Slice he can sign Lashley. Granted he may have to go through TUF but there's a chance.


He was once offered a TUF spot i think but he declined, thinking he'd get there fighting independently at some point.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Did someone mention money?

You guys know Lashley could to back to the main event of WWE and probably make more than Jon Jones right?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Why is lashley popular at wwe ? And I thought he was at tna?!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

He COULD go back to the main event of WWE. They were building him up to be a world champ and he held the same title that Christian and Swagger held (ECW one) and both of those much less popular characters went on to take a real title.

Now that I think of it, Lashley might have only returned to TNA to score a Bellator contract. He left before to focus on his MMA career, and I believe his contract is week by week (probably different since they put the title on him for no reason).


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Did someone mention money?
> 
> You guys know Lashley could to back to the main event of WWE and probably make more than Jon Jones right?


The problem is I think this guy really enjoys MMA. He fought 3 times last year for promotions that can nowhere near match what Bellator and the UFC would pay him. Especially WWE type money... even beating a local organizations champions. I think he likes to compete for the sport of it.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

He trains with rashad Evans right?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

prospect said:


> He trains with rashad Evans right?


Not sure. I know Shane Carwin used to train with Lashley.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Lineup for the card is finalized. 

The new additions include bantamweights Rico DiSciullo (2-0 MMA, 1-0 BMMA) vs. Marvin Maldonado (2-1 MMA, 0-0 BMMA), bantamweights Steve Garcia (4-0 MMA, 2-0 BMMA) vs. Kin Moy (4-0 MMA, 0-0 BMMA), heavyweights Josh Diekmann (14-5 MMA, 1-0 BMMA) vs. Mike Wessel (14-7 MMA, 3-1 BMMA), middleweights Tamdan McCrory (11-3 MMA, 0-0 BMMA) vs. Brennan Ward (9-2 MMA, 5-2 BMMA), middleweights Dan Cramer (10-4 MMA, 7-2 BMMA) vs. Perry Filkins (8-1 MMA, 2-0 BMMA), light heavyweights Mark Griffin (3-3-1 MMA, 1-0 BMMA) vs. Mike Mucitelli (6-1 MMA, 4-1 BMMA), featherweight Phillipe Martins (0-1 MMA, 0-0 BMMA) vs. Pete Rogers Jr. (1-1 MMA, 0-1 BMMA), bantamweights Brandon Fleming (3-2 MMA, 1-0 BMMA) vs. Blair Tugman (5-5 MMA, 0-1 BMMA), lightweights Andrew Calandrelli (6-4 MMA, 2-1 BMMA) vs. Lucas Cruz (7-2 MMA, 0-0 BMMA) and featherweights Matt Bessette (13-5 MMA, 4-1 BMMA) vs. Scott Cleve (14-4 MMA, 1-1 BMMA).

With the additions, the UFC 123 lineup now includes:

MAIN CARD (Spike TV)

Champ Pat Curran vs. Patricio Freire
Tom DeBlass vs. Muhammed Lawal
Josh Burns vs. Bobby Lashley
Cheick Kongo vs. Lavar Johnson

PRELIMINARY CARD (Spike.com)

Rico DiSciullo vs. Marvin Maldonado
Steve Garcia vs. Kin Moy
Josh Diekmann vs. Mike Wessel
Tamdan McCrory vs. Brennan Ward
Dan Cramer vs. Perry Filkins
Mark Griffin vs. Mike Mucitelli
Pete Rogers vs. Phillipe Martins
Brandon Fleming vs. Blair Tugman
Lucas Cruz vs. Andrew Calandrelli
Matt Bessette vs. Scott Cleve


14 fights in all.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm loving the fight between Lavar Johnson and Cheik Kongo...


Lavar is gonna sleep him.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I'm loving the fight between Lavar Johnson and Cheik Kongo...
> 
> 
> Lavar is gonna sleep him.


N. E. V. E. R.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Kongo is by far the better fighter striker of the two but Johnson does have a punchers chance. Regardless this should be an interesting fight card. Though I wonder which one of these will pull more.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

prospect said:


> He trains with rashad Evans right?





_RIVAL_ said:


> Not sure. I know Shane Carwin used to train with Lashley.


Used to train at ATT so he's got some good guy's in the camp.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

If somebody asked me where would I like to train. I'd say ATT 9/10


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the question is how much time is he actually spending training? If he only trains there a few times a week then he isn't doing so well. His cardio will be shot and he won't have a good match.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

He's always training in the gym according to social media. 
But I'm guessing if he's active in tna-Wwe that he'd probably lose alot of time


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

James Irvin is apparently being replaced by Tamdam McCrory to face Brennan Ward


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think once the main card was filled with the big name fighters James Irvin became irrelevant. He maybe kept for another fight card down the line. They do need enough talent to fill the main cards for a season.


----------

